# The PFS as a hunting tool pt. 2



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Finally set up my catch box. Last night I had it up for about a half an hour in a few different places beating on a spinner. A lady who lives downstairs came up and very politely asked if there was something I could do how about a bumping noise she was hearing. At the risk of sounding silly, I explained what I was doing and apologize for the noise. She just smiled and said it was no problem but to maybe think of a way to quiet it down a bit more. I told her I would make sure it was 100% quiet before I shot again. She was happy with this and told me to enjoy myself LOL. I have since added an additional two layers of t-shirt, one sliced up, back with a pillowcase. This setup seems to work perfectly, as the only noise she was hearing before where the misses punching the back of the catch box. Working on my PFS accuracy and having fun doing it. 3 months ago I wondered in a thread if a PFS was viable for hunting for me. Well, the cards are in & absolutely it is. Ive killed just shy (42) of 50 small critters in the past 90 days and only maybe 5 of them needed a second shot. These were small pests, but still. I think by next year Ill be as comfortable shooting a PFS at game as I am firing an airgun. It can be done, but precision and practice are an absolute must. 

How do you guys feel about pickles for hunting?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I dont see any problems with it. I mean, if you are accurate enough with a pfs, then all is well!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> I dont see any problems with it. I mean, if you are accurate enough with a pfs, then all is well!


At this point its less of a question and more me wondering who else is shooting stuff other than cans and paper with the PFS.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Honestly, I am so bad at finding my elevation with a pfs, that I wouldn't hunt with one. It is a nice frame though, pocketable and fast to shoot!


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Do a six (6) month mono PFS only challenge and you'll have mastered your elevation issues.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

RenegadeShooter said:


> Do a six (6) month mono PFS only challenge and you'll have mastered your elevation issues.


LOL no doubt eh, wheres thst craxy thread?

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see any problems with it. I mean, if you are accurate enough with a pfs, then all is well!
> ...


The world may never know. :naughty:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I used to kill a lot with a pfs. . LBS is the way for me though  .. here is a video of me killing a dove with a SPFS 




Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see any problems with it. I mean, if you are accurate enough with a pfs, then all is well!
> ...


I do not take life any nore out of a personal choice... except for the meat from the grocery for my family and a few fish on occasion.

But I do walk through the woods with a pfs and hunt leaves. I say that walnut or small leaf there is a squirrel's head. I have one shot.

Just in case I need these skills... and let me tell you agriculture and fishing are much stronger means for procuring food for me! Haha... I mean leaves cannot even run or fly away... and most still escape my shooting. Haha...

For some reason I kill way more pretend rabbits on the ground. Shooting up is just not my strong suite.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post


----------

